# Destination Exchange into Cabo Azul - Resort Fee Question



## cindyc (Apr 8, 2019)

I was about to book a Destination Exchange into Cabo Azul and read the following in the details:

"A nightly resort fee will be applied to all reservations and will be charged to the guest's folio, payable at check-in.  The fee includes in-room and public area internet access, fitness room access, parking, ...... Resort Fees will be waived when staying on your owner week or member point reservations."

Does anyone have experience with this?  If you have traded into Cabo Azul using Destination Exchange, were you subject to that fee?  

C


----------



## chemteach (Apr 8, 2019)

cindyc said:


> I was about to book a Destination Exchange into Cabo Azul and read the following in the details:
> 
> "A nightly resort fee will be applied to all reservations and will be charged to the guest's folio, payable at check-in.  The fee includes in-room and public area internet access, fitness room access, parking, ...... Resort Fees will be waived when staying on your owner week or member point reservations."
> 
> ...


I have called diamond about this.  They say that these fees are only charged to II exchanges.  If you use your week to exchange via Destination Exchange, you shouldn't be charged those daily fees.  But call Diamond to check!!


----------



## cindyc (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks, Chemteach!  I called and you are right.  If you own a deeded week and use Destination Exchange the resort fees are waived.  However, people who have a Destination Exchanger Certificate which are typically for 5 - 7 nights and which are often given at "Owner Updates" would be subject to the resort fees.


----------

